# 75 gallon tank



## fishesfriend (Dec 8, 2009)

Up first I would like to state that I have 2 accounts :0. I know thats bad I panicked( or what ever). Set that aside, I have the 75 gallon d.a.s. bomb( a bad thing fyi made by 6998 ) and the 40g breeder to be by this account. 

Anywho, I have good sand and rock in my 40g. I was thinkin because my 75g could use some help(and then some). That would be good to move the inhabitence of the 75 for month or two(exept the tang I want to just give him to a store or rehome him.) So that the 75g will have sand not gravel, plus some LR not just BR. I would like to restock the 75g to. Ideas to come. 


NEED INPUT!


----------



## fishesfriend (Dec 8, 2009)

how would I keep the clown and scooter blennie while it cycles again?


----------



## fishesfriend (Dec 8, 2009)

*Stocking list!!!*

So this is what I came up with so far.

*Fish*


1-2 Yasha shrimp gobies (pair or just one)
2 ocellaris clowns (pair)
2 flame hawks (?)
3 zebra dartfish (group)
1 Kole Yellow eye tang (lone wolf)
2 black Nox angelfish (?)
3 Royal Grammas (1m, 2f)
2 blue star leopard wrasses (pair)(?)
1 stary blennie I)
*Inverts*


3 green mithrax crabs (?)
1 fighting conch (solo)
2 turbo snails
5 nerite snails
1 spider deocator crab (?)
1 pompom crab (?)
3 (red or hallowen) hermits
3 pepper mint shrimp
1 scarlet skunk cleaner shrimp
3+ astera starfish (hopfully)
*Feeding*




I plan for an assortment of foods including:

Frozen cubes (brine, myss shrimp, and somethin else
1 aglea sheet weekly or more ( half clipped to wall, other half is sent to davy jones locker for the inverts)
Sinking pellets
*Questions* They are marked with a question mark in ( ) those


all but below: will they eat the little fish, inverts, or corals
blue star wrasse: is there an eating issue
scooter bleenie and salfin tang will be taken back
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How did I do?
Critism is welcome.
I'm all ears for now.


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

to many pairs in a tank will definatly cause confusion


----------



## fishesfriend (Dec 8, 2009)

To who? 


I need to change somthing


> 5 nerite snails


 I ment nassarius snails


----------



## fishesfriend (Dec 8, 2009)

I would like to change something I ment nassarius snails not nerite.

Confusion to whom?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

fishesfriend said:


> So this is what I came up with so far.
> 
> *Fish*
> 
> ...


sorry for the red, i just found it easier to answer your questions that way and then easier to read my answer in red. hope that helps some. feel free to ask any questions you may have.


----------



## fishesfriend (Dec 8, 2009)

OK great the list has been narrowed down.

I meant to get a pistol shrimp.
I'll probably get just one royal gramma.
I'll skip the peppermint shrimp and the crabs but hermits.
I still want to try the wrasses but probably won't get them.
I plan for this to be a reef tank.

I would also like to have alittle more verity of well... everything altho I like the list.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i find a pistol shrimp/goby pair to be extremely interesting and i personally could watch them work together for hours. i think if the "critters" interest you, this would be a fantastic choice.
i myself enjoy all the little critters but i think ( and hope ) you'll be much happier withouth the mithrax esp since its a reef. i personally wouldnt do the decorator either as you'll find he takes whatever he wants for his camo but he atleast (hopefully) wont be as picky when it comes to clawing around. 
as for the wrasse i found they can be tricky and ive yet to get another and dont know if i ever will. i do love this fish though, along with alot of other wrasses. if you do go with this guy, add it after the tank has been stable and matured for months. this will give it the best chance. ( notice how i say, chance. )
other wrasses will be easier to keep, most all like to jump so hopefully theres a lid or canopy of some sort.

i did see that you changed nerite to nass snails, however as ive mentioned i would have more snails in this tank. i personally like a mixture of many kinds. i would also like to mention turbo snails large size tends to knock over coral frags. usually not the end of the world and you can just pick up the frag and place it back in its place. these snails are still good to have, i just wouldnt have them in large numbers like the other kinds. 10 of each of nassarious, astrae, and id even get nerites if you can is good to start. alittle further down the road when more macro/micro algae is present you can add 5-10 more of each kind, if not even more.

i think a 75 will be a great tank though, the dementions are great. are you including a sump with this setup? care to share more about this tank? sump, filtration, stand, lighting, etc. pictures? so forth. ill be looking forward to following along.


----------



## fishesfriend (Dec 8, 2009)

It's a 75g das tank so it's not the same demintions. Here the thread of my 75g tank as it sits. 
It think the flame hawks will be droped to.

I WILL get a pistol shrimp with the gobies.


----------



## fishesfriend (Dec 8, 2009)

I have been doing research and the zebra dartfish will injoy more than 3 so I plan for 5.

Any other fish that would go well or am I max out on fish?

Any ideas are noted.


----------



## ivant (Feb 19, 2010)

this is my friends aquarium btw. cellphone shot on its first day running:shock:


----------



## fishesfriend (Dec 8, 2009)

Cool
Any stocking probs
or any fish I could add?


----------

